# Which Classic BMW?



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

Opinion - we all have our favourite older BMW models.

I love our E38, of course for me, it's extremely beautiful, but I'm thinking much older - my personal favourite would the E9 -3.0 CSL. I would definitely get one in silver with full chrome, or all black with full chrome. In my opinion, it's of the most beautiful BMW ever made, I could stare at it all day like a work of art, and if it's in a movie or TV show, I'll be putting it on pause rewind to just see good angles of it.

I also happen to love the Alpina Z8, but even more rare, the 507 it was based on. Just beautiful.

What's your favourite classic/older BMW?


----------



## Kawabata (Aug 10, 2021)

I have had the 2002 and the 3.0 CSL. Though I prefer the comfort of the latter, they are rust-prone, and maintenance intensive (in my experience). I had a 2002 ti with the dual carburetors, which was a hell of a fun car to drive and tinker around with. However, the lack of air conditioning wasn’t much fun in the climate where I was living at the time.


----------



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

Kawabata said:


> I have had the 2002 and the 3.0 CSL. Though I prefer the comfort of the latter, they are rust-prone, and maintenance-intensive (in my experience). I had a 2002 ti with the dual carburetors, which was a hell of a fun car to drive and tinker around with. However, the lack of air conditioning wasn’t much fun in the climate where I was living at the time.


Any photos you would care to share? 


Two gorgeous cars, a pleasure to drive and look at, I'm sure they had their own shares of anxiety and grey-hair causing times. I can't relate exactly, but my husband I will be moving from LA to Miami and bringing our 260k mile E38 with us (has her own shares of anxiety but it's expected). Time to hunt for a (somewhat) Climate-controlled garage if we can rent one!


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

The E3 is my favorite. Guessing by the local Cars and Coffee participation it seems to be rarer than the E9 or the 2002. They're very affordable and drive as well as an E9. Lots of parts still easily available, and they're easily upgraded and modified with parts from later models. My E3 has an M30B35 long block from a '91 735i, the 4-bbl intake manifold from a 630cs, a Quadrajet from a 69 Camaro, a 5-speed from an E12, front brakes from an E23, rear axle and drive shaft from an E28, wheels from an E39, seats from a Subaru, etc...


----------



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

Mike Goble said:


> The E3 is my favorite. G


A bit of everything! That sounds interesting, would love to see it? Any photos you'd like to share on here or in PM?


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

Lauren_PedalCommander said:


> A bit of everything! That sounds interesting, would love to see it? Any photos you'd like to share on here or in PM?


----------



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

Is there a 'love' button? Fantastic!


----------



## daliguy (11 mo ago)

Lauren_PedalCommander said:


> Opinion - we all have our favourite older BMW models.
> 
> I love our E38, of course for me, it's extremely beautiful, but I'm thinking much older - my personal favourite would the E9 -3.0 CSL. I would definitely get one in silver with full chrome, or all black with full chrome. In my opinion, it's of the most beautiful BMW ever made, I could stare at it all day like a work of art, and if it's in a movie or TV show, I'll be putting it on pause rewind to just see good angles of it.
> 
> ...


LOVE THE E9 BODY LINE! although for practical purposes I prefer Carbs over early fuel injection series issues.
The favorite of the E9 groupies is the CA model, but I hate the fact the metal is prone to serious rust issues due to the thinner body metal uses. I made a few wooden bucks ( Plywood-Molds) for my e-9 and us to e them to make aluminum parts in ex: 3 instances which I had to reproduce the two front fenders and the rear trunk lid skin. Aluminum is the direction to go if you want to put an end to rust panel issues, but very very time consuming and take a lot of prepping prior to paint due to adhesion properties of aluminum. Zinc is the base primer used prior to any other primer or paint to assure a good bond. I congratulate you for having such excellent taste.
Jack😊


----------

